# cargo pod nose cowl



## Jayasri

¡Hola a todos!

Por favor les agradeceré me ayuden en lo siguiente. Estoy tratando de averiguar la traducción al inglés de lo mencionado en la referencia.

Es sobre un avión que se accidenta y el contexto en el documento es:     ...excessive ice began to accumulate  on the cargo pod nose cowl (of the plain).


¡Gracias por la ayuda y saludos!


----------



## Jmbiker

Mi idea :
*"...  comenzó a acumularse una cantidad de hielo excesiva en la toma de admisión* (= entrada de aire a los motores) *del avión de carga".*


----------



## Aviador

Mi versión:
_...se empezó a acumular una excesiva cantidad de hielo sobre el carenado del compartimiento de carga de nariz (de proa) del avión._​Sobre el sigificado de la oración no tengo dudas, sin embargo, hay algunas cosas que me parecen raras. El término normalmente usado en este contexto en inglés es _cowling_, no _cowl_. Además, el orden de los elementos de la oración no me parece bien. Yo diría: "_...on the nose cargo pod cowling..._".

Saludos.


----------



## Jmbiker

Aviador said:


> Mi versión:_...se empezó a acumular una excesiva cantidad de hielo sobre el carenado del compartimiento de carga de nariz (de proa) del avión._​Sobre el sigificado de la oración no tengo dudas, sin embargo, hay algunas cosas que me parecen raras. El término normalmente usado en este contexto en inglés es _cowling_, no _cowl_. Además, el orden de los elementos de la oración no me parece bien. Yo diría: "_...on the nose cargo pod cowling..._".
> 
> Saludos.


Buenos días, Aviador
 Yo también tenía dudas sobre si se refería al morro (nariz) del aparato, pero se me hace raro pensar en alguno que lleve las compuertas de carga en ese punto.
...A no ser que se trate de algun Antonov, Beluga o similar, con la sección entera que se abra de forma basculante. Pero, de todos modos, no me imagino las compuertas de carga EN el propio morro.
 Googleando, he visto que también se aplica a las carcasas (carenados, tapas) de admisión, en general. Y he pensado en la admisión de los motores, un punto en el que se podría formar hielo por la diferencia de velocidad/presión. 
Y que la palabra "cargo" haga referencia simplemente al uso que se da al aparato.
 Corrígeme si me equivoco, p.f.
Un saludo,
Jmbiker


----------



## Jayasri

¡Muchas gracias a ambos por la respuesta! ¡Me quedó clarísimo!

¡Saludos!


----------



## 0scar

Yo pienso lo mismo que Jmbiker.

@Jayasari
¿Es el cuello de la turbina o un compartimiento de carga en la nariz?
¿De qué avión se trata?


----------



## Jayasri

Oscar, gracias por tu respuesta. Se trata de un Cessna. Espero tus aclaraciones.

¡Saludos y gracias de nuevo!

Jayasri


----------



## 0scar

Cessnas hay muchos modelos, pero tienen de fábrica u opcional una compartimiento de carga (cargo pod) debajo de la panza.

http://www.cessna.com/caravan/super-cargomaster/super-cargomaster-overview.html


----------



## Aviador

0scar said:


> Cessnas hay muchos modelos pero tienen de fábrica u opcional una compatimiento de carga (cargo pod) debajo de la panza.
> 
> http://www.cessna.com/caravan/super-cargomaster/super-cargomaster-overview.html


Parece que diste en el clavo, Oscar. Si nuestro amigo Jayasri nos confirma que se trata de un C208, el caso está solucionado y mi teoría sobre el orden de los términos desechada. (Además, el orden de los elementos de la oración no me parecen bien. Yo diría: "_...on the nose cargo pod cowling..._".), ya que se podría tratar efectivamente de la nariz del pod de carga de un modelo como el Caravan.
Lo primero que se me vino a la mente fue el compartimiento de carga de nariz de aeronaves como los de la familia Citation o el Piper Seneca, pero si se trata del C208, todo encaja. Es bien conocida la historia de problemas de engelamiento de este modelo y no sería raro que el texto que traduce Jmbiker se refiera a él. ¿Será el informe de alguna autoridad aérea sobre un accidente? ¿O el de alguna compañía de seguros? Ya veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jayasri

Estimados:
Efectivamente se trata de un C208 y la traducción está relacionada con un estudio que hace una aseguradora sobre los accidentes de estos Caravan C208.

¡Gracias y saludos!

Jayasri


----------



## RafaelCE

Estimados amigos, casi todas las aeronaves de aviación general que tienen los motores de turbina o hélice en las alas o en la parte trasera del fuselaje utilizan la nariz para alguna forma de carga, sea equipaje ligero o accesorios del avión.
Por aviación general hablamos de aeronaves de 6 a 8 pasajeros, no más.
La nariz a final de cuentas si no tiene un motor adentro, para algo a de servir, ¿no creen?


----------



## pops91710

No hay nada mala con la frase: "*excessive ice began to accumulate on the cargo pod nose cowl* *(of the plane plain)*." Es 100% correcto. Los aviones chicos, o aviones de combate no tienen lugar adentro para llevar equipaje, etc. Por eso tienen suspendidos afuera contenedores para llevar su cargo. Por eso, RafaelICE tiene razón completamente.


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @pops91710 

Sólo una corrección a tu gramática casi perfecta, para vos y para quién pueda leer este excelente post.



pops91710 said:


> No hay nada mala con la frase



Hay muchas opciones para armar esta expresión, pero esa no es correcta, al menos en mi uso y costumbre (y creo que en el español en general).

Algunas opciones válidas:

No hay nada (de) malo con/en la frase
No hay nada (de) mal con/en la frase
La frase no tiene nada (de) malo
No está mal la frase
La frase no es mala
No hay nada incorrecto en la frase


----------

